# Sharking In Florida



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been seeing all these reports of sharks being caught, but there are plenty more reports of people having the sharks pick up the bait and then dropping it. When I'm fishing over here in South Carolina we may only miss one bite every so often using circle hooks. 

So my question is are y'all using J hooks or Circles? I've preferred the circles and I'll leave my drag set REALLY low and when the fish picks the bait up I won't engage the drag until 10-15 seconds after the fish has picked it up and the circle hook hits square in the jaw most of the time. 

Just wondering because it seems that many of y'all are losing some decent fish to no hook-ups and I want to see those pictures of the giants that just like to pick the fish up! 

Whats a thread without some pictures too?!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

most of us use circles, I use j's every once in awhile but that's only if im using a bigger bait that isn't easy to put a circle hook into(have done this once and didn't miss the shark). the sharks just drop the bait around here a lot I guess. from what I seen though(haven't caught many sharks) is that they tend to pick it up, drop it, then grab it again.

and awesome pics. he looks like he had a blast!!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I only use circles. I lost the biggest shark Ive ever had on my line last night. It picked up half a stingray. I fought it for about ten min and then line went slack. Reeled up and saw my 450 lb cable had broke. I am still sick over it.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Not taping the hook will cause many dropped baits. I have lost quite a few recently but think my hook was too big. Was using a 20/0 circle but now using 14/0 - 16/0 and have done much better.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> I only use circles. I lost the biggest shark Ive ever had on my line last night. It picked up half a stingray. I fought it for about ten min and then line went slack. Reeled up and saw my 450 lb cable had broke. I am still sick over it.


Dang.. I know the feeling. Sorry to hear that man! Go drown your sorrows with some more fishing - always works for me. Haha.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have switched solely to circle hooks now days, even though my first tiger shark swallowed one. He took line then stopped, maybe dropped it or stope to get it more in his mouth. Then 30 or so seconds later took some more line, she swam away fine though. If I'm on the pier fishing for them I use a smaller 7/0 circle.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Over here in South Carolina I use a 8/0 circle. I really do not feel the need to get a bigger hook for the "biggest" shark and maybe that is why the hook up ratio has been better? 

Just for reference my set up is a Penn Squall 50 with a 100 yard 80lb top shot backed by 500 yards of 50lb braid.

It goes Topshot -> Swivel -> 3 ft #10 single strand -> single 8.0 circle

Usually use big bluefish or lady fish for bait.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I think your hook up ratio has been relatively high because of the bait you are using. A lot of the problems ppl are Having with dropped baits is the size of their baits. A lot of ppl are using whole Bonita, big chunks of Ray, or whole king mackerels. Geared more towards the bigger sharks. Some of the dropped baits might be smaller sharks having a hard time getting the whole bait in their mouth. My 2 cents.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i use circles. only get drops on the bigger baits. like whole 10lb rays or 3ft sharpnose. they usually come back and we get 'em unless its a small shark, and when I bring in the bait there will be several smaller bite marks or torn out sections. 

made up a double J rig for this 25lb ray i have in the freezer though.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I think your hook up ratio has been relatively high because of the bait you are using. A lot of the problems ppl are Having with dropped baits is the size of their baits. A lot of ppl are using whole Bonita, big chunks of Ray, or whole king mackerels. Geared more towards the bigger sharks. Some of the dropped baits might be smaller sharks having a hard time getting the whole bait in their mouth. My 2 cents.


 
I had half a plate sized ray dropped twice the other night. not big by any standard of shark fishing. I think I am just un lucky.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Half a plate, was it whole or a wing?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

It took whatever broke my leader the other night a good 15-20 min to finally take off. I kept having short 1 second runs and then the line would go slack. I would reel up then 4-5 min of nothing then another short run and repeat. It finally went dead for 10 min then it just started screaming.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> It took whatever broke my leader the other night a good 15-20 min to finally take off. I kept having short 1 second runs and then the line would go slack. I would reel up then 4-5 min of nothing then another short run and repeat. It finally went dead for 10 min then it just started screaming.


were you using wire? seems if your not using a big chunk of ray, any bait with wire will get played with for awhile.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I was using a half of a ten pound ray. It was coated cable.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Half a plate, was it whole or a wing?


 
it was half the ray. the head half. moganman had the tail half on his 50w.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have switched solely to circle hooks now days, even though my first tiger shark swallowed one. He took line then stopped, maybe dropped it or stope to get it more in his mouth. Then 30 or so seconds later took some more line, she swam away fine though. If I'm on the pier fishing for them I use a smaller 7/0 circle.


My tiger swallowed my 10/0 eagle claw circle i was suprised


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

We had a hit on a filleted spanish this weekend that bent the 8/0 mustad hook straight. It was a little bit of human error but those hooks haven't done me wrong yet, I've made the switch to eagle claw though.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



FishFighter92 said:


> We had a hit on a filleted spanish this weekend that bent the 8/0 mustad hook straight. It was a little bit of human error but those hooks haven't done me wrong yet, I've made the switch to eagle claw though.


You have the drag tightened down right tight?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> You have the drag tightened down right tight?


Well I'm the president of the Saltwater Fishing club down here an I routinely take kids fishing that don't have much experience. That being said... I leave the drag very very loose (lever drag) and the fish hits, takes line and then we tighten it. 

In this case the fish hit and one of the kids in the club grabbed the rod and thrust the drag as high up as he could get it and it popped off. I wasn't near the rod and I try and teach each person how to do it... The girls in the club have hooked more sharks than the guys because they have more patience with the hook set!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



FishFighter92 said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


I constantly see younger guys at the pier go to jack up a fish and pop the line because they think they have to jack them 10 times.


----------

